# Curlformers Challenge!



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello fellow CURLFORMERS USERS, and those who wish to purchase them!

I have been using the *long and wide curlformers* for a little over six months. My below collar bone length, 4a natural hair straightens nicely with them, and I am completely satisfied with my purchase. Nothing short of a blow dry has completely straightened my hair and roots but curlformers. 

In order to stabilize my regimen and maintain consistency, I decided to put myself on a six month personal curlformers challenge, but got insipred to open it to everyone after reading a post on curlformers by @swtpea. My goal is to see how much length I can retain keeping my hair stretched without heat. My hair is fine and extremely prone to tangling, using curlformers provides me with the option of stretching my hair without heat and cuts down on ssk's and unnecessary breakage.

*To give those that want to participate time to prepare, the challenge can be joined today, February 13, 2012 through Sunday February 19th, 2012. The challenge will end Sunday, July 22nd 2012.* (It can be extended it if most people are on board to participate). Since the point of curlformers is to straighten hair without heat, *no direct heat* should be used for this challenge. If you sit under the dryer or steam your hair this is okay. If using direct heat is absolutely necessary, you may use it on an extremely limited basis to straighten your hair for trims or other important purposes outside this challenge, but you cannot use direct heat more than two times during the six month period. If you have to use direct heat during this challenge, please post this information to the thread. 

****The focus of this challenge is length retention by keeping the hair stretched using curlformers, not to monitor how often you use your curlformers. For example: If you wash your hair only once a month, then you would only be required to install your curlformers once a month, so long as your hair remains stretched for the majority of the month. You may style your hair any way you choose after stretching with the curlformers such as braid-outs, twist-outs, protective styles, etc. (save for styles that would shrink your hair back into its natural curl pattern, as this would defeat the purpose of stretching the hair). I typically wash my hair three to four times a month, and style the third day in a twist out. Thus, I use my curlformers three to four times a month, and this keeps my hair stretched the majority of the time. Remember, the overall goal of this challenge is to keep the hair stretched the majority of the time. If you choose to join this challenge, curlformers should be a main staple in your regimen, and you should be consistent enough with stretching the hair that you will be able to measure your length retention using curlformers.***

*If you wish to join, please thank this post and provide your regimen, (to include all products), the type of curlformers you use, and most importantly, the leave-in or other products you use when installing the curlformers. If you take vitamins or are using topical growth aides, include those as well. Please state your current length and include a starting picture (if possible) at the beginning and/or other photos of your hair styled using curlformers as the challenge progresses. We will reveal our hair on July 16th, 2012. *It would also be helpful if you include your hair type for regimen building and product suggestion purposes. Try to check in at least weekly, or more often if you like . Hopefully this thread will become a resource for retaining length through stretching the hair and also for discovering innovative ways of using our beloved curlformers!

So who's with me???


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

My hair type is fine and 4a (some 3c on sides and back) with medium density.  Currently, I wash every seven days with Terressentials Lavender mud wash for my hair and Terressentials Mint mud wash for my scalp.  I alternate conditioning with Curl Junkie Strenghtening Conditioner and Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Conditioner, depending on what my hair needs.  I deep condition under my steamer bi-weekly with a natural protein-moisture balanced conditioner (I have several) and Hot Six Oil.

I take Smoothie King Women's Multi Vitamins, and separate vitamins for Calcium and Vitamin D.  I recently started using Wild Growth Oil for my scalp.  I've started applying it twice a week.  

When I install my curlformers, I use light, cream based leave-in conditioners and add aloe vera, castor oil, jojoba oil, and olive oil.  I currently rotate between Giovanni Direct Leave-In, Curl Junkie Beauticurls Leave-In, and KCKT. Sometimes I will add Aveda Smooth Infusion for good measure. My hair is soft and shiny for at least three to four days days without having to re-moisturize.  After rocking the flexi curl look for two to three days, I usually twist my hair, add argan oil, and sit under my plug-in heat cap to set the style.  Most people think I am rocking a shiney roller set when my twists are unleashed!  I sleep in a satin bonnet with loose hair most of the time and re-twist if necessary.  This regimen gets at least seven day hair when I keep it up.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 13, 2012)

Hazel: Do you sleep in them?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

Serenity_Peace said:


> @Hazel: Do you sleep in them?


 
I have before and they ARE NOT comfortable.  If I do end up sleeping in them, I usually wake up around 2 am, after I have had them in for at least six hours, remove them, and put on a satin bonnet.  I try t do them on Sunday afternoon after church and wear them for the duration of the day.  They are usually dry by the time I go to bed.


----------



## swtpea (Feb 13, 2012)

Of course, I'm in. Since I'm on my iPad, I can only provide a link of my pics. The pics in my album are my starting point, especially since I've only used Curlformers twice, however I'm already in love.

My regimen:

Starting: about 1" past APL
Goal: Full BSL
Hair type: who the heck knows? I'm 14 months relaxer free. I seem to be a 3c/4a mix
Routine: I wash weekly, alternating between Aveda Dry Remedy, and Dudley's 
Deep condition for 30 min with each wash
I haven't found a product that I just love yet to do my sets 
I have used the long & narrow Curlformers so far, my extra long & wide are on order
I dry under a hooded dryer for 30-40 min
My daily style is a curly "puff" as I call it. Basically just a high, loose pony w/ a headband

Nighttime:
I apply about a half dollar size of Argan oil throughout my hair, concentrating on my ends.
I then lean over and put my hair into a pony right at the top of my head, VERY loose!
I sometime spray a little Chi Shine Infusion, and put on my satin bonnet. The end!

Ladies I can't wait to see what you guys are doing. I really think we can get a lot of growth out of these things! Please follow my link to see my pics  


http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o591/Swtpea10/Curlformers/


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome @swtpea! I'm glad your in on this journey! I can't wait see your pics yet but look forward to when I get home.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 13, 2012)

I won't be able to join but will be looking in on the sides at this challenge. I will be alternating between wigging and Curl formers  
My use of heat puts me outtt.... But I am still happy this challenge exist as I get to learn some tips


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

JJamiah said:


> I won't be able to join but will be looking in on the sides at this challenge. I will be alternating between wigging and Curl formers
> My use of heat puts me outtt.... But I am still happy this challenge exist as I get to learn some tips


 
Thanks for the support!  I'm looking forward to learning new tips as well.  HHG!


----------



## alive (Feb 13, 2012)

ooh i like the sound of this. just to clarify. do we have to keep our hair stretched using curlformers throughout the challenge? or is it more of, if you must stretch your hair, use curlformers instead of heat?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

alive said:


> ooh i like the sound of this. just to clarify. do we have to keep our hair stretched using curlformers throughout the challenge? or is it more of, if you must stretch your hair, use curlformers instead of heat?


 
@alive You are absolutely right, the goal is to use the curlformers on a consistent basis (at least once a month and more often according to your wash schedule) and/or use them in place of heat to stretch the hair.  You may style your hair any way you choose after stretching with the curlformers (save for styles which would shrink the hair, as this would defeat the purpose).  The overall goal of this challenge, however, is to retain length by keeping the hair stretched.  If  you choose to join this challenge, curlformers should be a main staple in your regimen, and enough so you will be able to measure your length retention with a consistent curlformers regimen.   I will add this information to the original post.  Thank you for your questions  

 I will be using the curlformers at least three times a month, as I rarely wear wash n go's due to the fine nature of my strands (and also because of these harsh winter months).


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 13, 2012)

We use curlformers and airdry. I don't have a hooded dryer. We are natural and it gets our roots straight.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> We use curlformers and airdry. I don't have a hooded dryer. We are natural and it gets our roots straight.



HanaKuroi Great! Would you like to join this challenge?


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'll be viewing from the sidelines. Curlformers hurt my scalp too much to use more than once a month. Hopefully I can learn some helpful tips from you all.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

Ann0804 said:
			
		

> I'll be viewing from the sidelines. Curlformers hurt my scalp too much to use more than once a month. Hopefully I can learn some helpful tips from you all.



Ann0804 Thanks for the support! Do you think the scalp pain could be from your technique? When I first purchased mine it was from trial and error that I learned how to install them without any pain.  The key for me was placing the appropriate amount of hair in the curlformer with respect to the size of the curlformer. 

Too much hair in the curlformer made it difficult to install, and extremely tight if I was able to get my hair through. I also tended to put them too close to my scalp. I now twist my root which causes the curlformer to hang away from my scalp, and the slight tension still gets my roots straight. 

Once I got past these issues I was good to go. You can join if you use curl formers once a month, keep your hair stretched with them the majority of the time, and are heat free.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just found out what they was yesterday and it looks very easy and seems to come out pretty,i would have joined the challenge, but have not yet purchase them yet


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> I just found out what they was yesterday and it looks very easy and seems to come out pretty,i would have joined the challenge, but have not yet purchase them yet



lilmama You have until this Sunday to purchase them if you can


----------



## swtpea (Feb 13, 2012)

Yay, I found the LHCF app for my iPad! Now I can show you guys my pics. These are are from my first Curlformers set. I've only had two, but will do it again on Friday. Here ya go...


Wet hair to show my texture



Long & Narrow Curlformers (about 50+, I have A LOT of hair)






Curls right after taking out the Curlformers





Curls separated gently with my fingers









 My daily "curly puff" I'm still protective styling, but I love the texture the curls add to my puff.






Ok, ladies, like I said this was my FIRST attempt. I hope to improve. This week I'm trying Lacio 
Lacio on my hair, and sticking with Miss Jessie's buttercream and curly pudding on my edges. I'm 14 months post, but my edges came out amazingly smooth.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hazel
I will try this technique to keep them from being applied so close to my scalp. Thanks


----------



## swtpea (Feb 13, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I just found out what they was yesterday and it looks very easy and seems to come out pretty,i would have joined the challenge, but have not yet purchase them yet



Chica, go ahead and purchase a kit. You are not too late. The more Curlformers the more fun!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful pics @ swtpea!  What a great example of how our hair can look using curlformers!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok I will try and get them by Sunday but yal said no heat, so that means no hooded dryer or just direct heat?


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> Ok I will try and get them by Sunday but yal said no heat, so that means no hooded dryer or just direct heat?



Lilmama1011 Indirect heat is fine.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2012)

Bumping for more replies...


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Feb 14, 2012)

I will be lurking in this thread; I have the salon kit and recently ordered 2 sets of the long and narrow the day before this was posted because I want to use my curlformers more 

However, I use heat  I can't wait to see pics, and the tips and tricks on the best products to use for style longevity and ease of application will be so helpful


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice challenge. Will be watching from the sidelines to learn some new things. Can't join because I'm in the twist/braid/bun challenge.

Will be watching to learn more about how you wear your hair between sets. 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2012)

outspokenwallflower I agree.  I hope this thread becomes the foremost curlformers resource.  faithVA Thanks for the well wishes.  Hopefully we get more participants. Thanks again for the support ladies!


----------



## WriterGirl (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm so IN! 

Curlformers has been my staple style for over a year now. It is what helped me in my first year of transitioning. Curlformers is the only thing I have used. I think without it, I would have given up because for me, Curlformers stretches out my hair SO well that I returned my hot comb and edge stick to Sally's. I haven't used direct heat on my hair since March 2011. 

My hair type is all over -- mostly 4 (with A, B, and C curl patterns). I still have about 9 inches of relaxed ends at the crown which I use for my updos. My natural hair is about 5-6 inches. My hair is THICK.

For me, I usually wash my hair every 1-2 weeks:

Prepoo with water, castor oil, Aubrey Organics White Camellia or GPB. Sit under the steamer 20 min.

Shampoo with either Giovanni Smooth as Silk or Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo. Clarify with Redken Cleansing Cream as needed (about every 2 months).

Condition with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.

Spritz with water, seal with Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine and either Babyganics, Dax, or Jane Carter Nourish and Shine

Use extra wide and long for the crown and wide and long for the perimeter.

Sit under dryer 1-2 hours and done. 

Here's the specific Curlformers Fotki link: 
http://public.fotki.com/WriterGirl/curlformers/curlformers-maintai/

More details in my Fotki. Link in my siggy.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread. I'm trying curlformers tonight. So, we'll see how I do. I hope it works out.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Feb 14, 2012)

Starting: Full BSL
Goal: WL
Hair type: 3c/4a - currently 6 months post
Routine: I wash weekly using VO5 Moisture Milk shampoo and conditioner
and set my hair with Tresemme Naturals conditioner and creme of nature argon oil for shine.
I have the extra long and wide curlformers and will air dry or use my soft bonnet attachment to my blow dryer. I'll wear the waves for a day or two and then wrap or do some other style. 
I'll post a starting length later this week.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 14, 2012)

@WriterGirl Welcome to the challenge! I love your pictures. I have a few of the extra wide and long but my hair didn't look as good when I used them compared to the long and wide. I used them before I got the hang of curlformers though, so it could have been my technique.

@liteskinshowdy Thanks for joining us! I've been curious about people who use a bonnet dryer to dry. Do all of the curlformers fit under the hood?

NJoy I hope you love your curlformers as much as I love mine.  Since your new to this, make sure your hair is thoroughly moisturized so the curlformer will slide through more easily.  I broke a few strands during my first few tries   I was also using a protein leave in during that time as well.  My leave in regimen I described in my second post helps out a lot!


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Feb 14, 2012)

Hazel said:


> @liteskinshowdy Thanks for joining us! I've been curious about people who use a bonnet dryer to dry. Do all of the curlformers fit under the hood?


 
Hazel
I usually airdry for a bit then i put the bonnet on before turning the dryer on. I do plan on getting a table top hair dryer though.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 14, 2012)

intersting, Im gonna order some but i wont be getting them in time to start the challenge.


----------



## swtpea (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm using Curlformers for these reasons:

1. I'm transitioning. I'm 14 months post and I will not BC.
2. Staightening my transitioning hair was easy, and looked relaxed, but stagnated my growth.
3. I'm on a personal no heat for 6 months challenge ( I just passed month one)
4. I'm all about protective styling. The curls have been an added bonus that give my protective style a little more texture & finish
5. Low-no manipulation is required throughout the week. I experience no breakage, I do not have to detangle or wrap. I simply bonnet at night & go to sleep.

Unexpected bonus: everyone thinks this is my natural curl pattern! I have gotten so many comments, mainly asking me why I've never worn my hair "natural" like this before


----------



## tashboog (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll be watching from the sidelines cuz I don't want to commit to another challenge . I use curlformers almost every week to stretch my natural hair. It has helped with those pesky SSK's and I like how it provides me with more length with my braid outs and twist outs .


----------



## drmuffin (Feb 15, 2012)

I think I'll be watching from the sidelines as well. I don't think my hair is long enough for CF. But boy when it does...look out!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2012)

tashboog Come on girl you know you want to join this challenge!  Besides, you already use them so there will be less extra effort


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2012)

Hazel said:


> @tashboog Come on girl you know you want to join this challenge! Besides, you already use them so there will be less extra effort


 
I agree. You need to get in here and be a team player and share your experiences with the rest of us


----------



## tashboog (Feb 15, 2012)

Hazel said:


> tashboog Come on girl you know you want to join this challenge!  Besides, you already use them so there will be less extra effort





faithVA said:


> I agree. You need to get in here and be a team player and share your experiences with the rest of us



Let me sleep on it, but you guys are right . Maybe I will join this challenge .


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 15, 2012)

I use curformers on my hair and dd. It just takes too long to put them in. I have 3 tools. I have all the sizes. I think I am lazy. I like braidouts with a flexirod at the end. This transitions to a braidout puff. I have to  use a mirror to put in my curformers. I use them once a month. I don't think that is enough. I will cheer from the sidelines.


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Feb 16, 2012)

Since there is only a couple of participants(2/3) I'm backing out, sorry. I hope you guys reach your goals though.


----------



## Darenia (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey OP, if you don't get too many participants maybe you could post over in the Roller Setting 2012 thread. I don't really know the rules but I'm sure the ladies over there would welcome you.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2012)

liteskinshowdy Thanks anyway 
Darenia Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2012)

swtpea, WriterGirl Even though there's only three of us I'm fully invested in this challenge! Let's retain some length.


----------



## WriterGirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Hazel, I will be using Curlformers until I BC, which is looking like January 2013. I'll stay with you, lady!

We can check in and track our length retention.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 16, 2012)

If you come up with a speedier way to use these please post it. I can post pics of dd hair from last year.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

Darenia said:


> Hey OP, if you don't get too many participants maybe you could post over in the Roller Setting 2012 thread. I don't really know the rules but I'm sure the ladies over there would welcome you.


 
Also if you aren't too strict with your joining period you will get more. Unless you have a reason you have to have a cut off for when people join, you may want to keep it more open.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:


> If you come up with a speedier way to use these please post it. I can post pics of dd hair from last year.


 
I didn't go back to read through how you were using yours, but you don't have to do them on completely wet hair.

I have taken out my twists, applied a moisturizer/conditioner and then put in the curl formers. My curls were set in 2 hours. 

Much better than the 8 to 12 hours it would take my hair to dry.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2012)

faithVA Thanks for the support. If the other ladies agree, we could make this a 'drop in' challenge.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 16, 2012)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> If you come up with a speedier way to use these please post it. I can post pics of dd hair from last year.



HanaKuroi  The slippery leave in conditioner mix I use has my curlformers installed in about an hour. See my first post for my regimen. faithVA made a great suggestion as well.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 17, 2012)

My daughter has thick hair and it takes forever. Foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr. And then she starts complaining as soon as they are in. She says she feels claustrophobic. She is not a little kid.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey everyone, just a quick upate:  I'm on day 8 since I last washed and set my hair with curlformers.  I've been unable to take quality pics due to a hectic work schedule this week.  I plan to update with pics more often once my schedule calms down.  Since I didnt have time to wash and reset my hair, I retwisted and pincurled my it on Thursday night and set under my plug in heat cap.  Twists came out wonderful and look like they will last until Monday, when I can finally wash and install again.


----------



## swtpea (Feb 22, 2012)

Great job Hazel! Tomorrow is my wash day! I have had my same Curlformers set for a week now. Pics to follow:


This is my hair stretched. I got a trim last week. I needed it, so now I'm back to APL,
View attachment 138437


Ok, these photos just show my texture after a week. Most days I protective style. I now a pro with making pretty messy buns  I also have like a billion accessories.


View attachment 138441



View attachment 138443



Ok, I'm not a video person.  This is my night routine. if have any specific questions just inbox me. I hope this,helps,with those who are unsure as to get the curls to stay. This I what I do:


First I lean over and make sure all my curls are hanging before I put on the soft headband.
View attachment 138445


Next, I put on the headband, insuring all the hair has LOOSELY been pulled up.
View attachment 138463


Then I find a hair tie. I use the ouchless ones. You could use a scuncii.
View attachment 138461


Once my hair is pulled up, I add another hair tie to keep all my ends together while I sleep. If you hair is short, then this is not necessary.

Now my ends are secured
View attachment 138465


After everything is pulled up on the top of my head, I'm ready for bed. The higher on your head the better. Also, do not make your high pony tight. You want to give yourself a rest.

View attachment 138459


Then I bonnet, and the end.  In the morn, I just shake out my curls and then make a messy bun and put in a hair accessory like headbands, clips, flowers, fancy bobby pins, etc...

I hope this helps ladies. Please let me know.


Edited to add descriptions to pics. 
View attachment 138469


----------



## WriterGirl (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks good swtpea. I usually wear my hair in messy buns too. So easy in the morning. Just fluff out and go.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 23, 2012)

I would like to join. I have my hair in a twist set right now but I will order some curlformers today and start March 1.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay ladies I will join this challenge since I'm already using curlformers anyway . Count me in !


----------



## tashboog (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok ladies here are my stats:
Current length: APL
This year's goal: BSL
Hair type: 4a natural, highly porous
Curlformers: Long and wide for now but I'll be ordering extra long and wide soon
Growth oil: Homemade ayurvedic oil coconut based
Reggie:
Prepoo with homemade ayurvedic oil overnite
Wash hair weekly using mud wash or ayurvedic poo bar or ayurvedic teas or paste
Henna: Just started monthly henna treatments
Deep condition with MyHoneyChild Honey hair mask mixed with ceramide oils, agave nectar, molasses, and banana baby food. I also use AOGPB mixed with same stuff when I need a protein boost.
Leave in: Camille Rose curl love hair milk
Sealant: Jane Carter nourish & shine or PBN cupuacu butter or MHC Sophia's old fashioned hair grease
After I apply my leave-ins, I braid my hair using 6 braids and let it air dry overnite. The next morning I install the curlformers using distilled water and Jane Carter wrap & roll. I wet my hair first because the last time that I've tried the wrap & roll on dry hair it left flakes in my hair . My sets turn out better when I wet my hair first then apply the wrap & roll . I usually air dry my hair and sleep in the curlformers which is a nightmare . However, now I install the curlformers early in the morning so that way its dry by the time I go to sleep. I do occasionally use my soft bonnet dryer on low heat when I need to hurry up and dry my set. I am planning on flat ironing in May for my length check so I will need at least 1 direct heat pass please . 
I usually don't wear my curlformers as a style cuz I use it to stretch my hair to provide more length to my twist n curls and braid n curls. Curlformers have helped with my SSK's and it has helped me to retain moisture better .


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm in!

Just purchased last week and I am hooked. The speed in which my hair dries in these are amazing and the stretch I get from them is perfect for my braid and twist outs. 

I only have long:wide and I am not really a fan of the look I get with them (my curls are too short for mu taste) but they are wonderful for stretching. 

For future styling purposes I am going to order extra long:narrow & extra long:extra wide.

Current Hair:
Transitioning HDN
borderline APL 

Regimen:
Co Wash: anything Suave (2x a week) 
Leave in: HE LTR 
Sealer: Softee Hair Grease 
Shiner: Coconut Oil 

stretch hair with curlformers 
once dry braid, flexirod the ends, sleep, unbraid, and rock stretched braidout.. 

I plan to keep this regimen for the year with a few passes for days when I want to wear my hair straight, hopefully it will allow me to have a smooth 3 year transition. 

Photos below from first use.


----------



## tashboog (Feb 26, 2012)

Last nite was wash day and after my hair air dried a bit, I applied the Jane Carter wrap & roll and sealed the ends with Jane Carter nourish & shine then installed the long & wide curlformers. I hardly ever wear them as a style so I ended up doing mini twist for this week.


----------



## swtpea (Feb 26, 2012)

This week I'm trying the extra wide & longs. I can not wait!


----------



## samanthathebrave (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi! I hope this isn't a stupid question, but are some people able to get their type 4 hair reasonably straight and or curly without flatironing by just using curlformers?


----------



## tashboog (Feb 27, 2012)

samanthathebrave said:


> Hi! I hope this isn't a stupid question, but are some people able to get their type 4 hair reasonably straight and or curly without flatironing by just using curlformers?


I am a 4a natural and I think it gets my hair pretty straight. I still have to flat iron my hair if I want to wear the flat relaxer type look. You can click on my pics posted several post above to get an idea of how straight my hair gets with the curlformers.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 27, 2012)

not in the challenge but will be cheering on the side line! just bought some long and wide curlformer and will see how it goes!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 27, 2012)

My curlformers should be here this weekend. Will do my first set Saturday night. I'm so excited!


----------



## g.lo (Feb 27, 2012)

OMG, curlformers are sooooooooo easy to put in! I am quite surprised because i normally suck when a tool is involved! i got the hang of it so quick! this is just a test and I will post he result! i am natural!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the challenge!

              @tashboog
              @ResultsMayVary
              @YoursTrulyRE

Thank you ladies for submitting photos.  Your hair looks lovely.  As for me, I'm on day six of my curlformers twist out.  It looks fab, even though I had to pin up the back (hubby's request   He dosen't like the hair unless it looks extra "fresh."  Can't say I blame him.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2012)

samanthathebrave said:


> Hi! I hope this isn't a stupid question, but are some people able to get their type 4 hair reasonably straight and or curly without flatironing by just using curlformers?



@smanthathebrave I agree with tashboog, a light flat iron might be necessary if you have the desire to wear your hair bone straight; however, if you are aiming for "reasonably straight and/or curly," then it is absolutely possible with type four hair.  Depending on the leave in conditioner you use (see my first post for an idea), your hair can come out straighter than you imagined.  I know mine did.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2012)

g.lo said:


> OMG, curlformers are sooooooooo easy to put in! I am quite surprised because i normally suck when a tool is involved! i got the hang of it so quick! this is just a test and I will post he result! i am natural!



g.lo I'm glad you like them!  We look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## g.lo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hazel said:


> @g.lo I'm glad you like them!  We look forward to seeing your pics



here a pic, it was a test! did it on air dried hair (just slightly damp) and no product! as i said it was so easy to put them in an so comfortable! flexi rods hurts my scalp sooo bad but this is a keeper!!!!!!
it is late here and won't bother to separate the curls!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2012)

g.lo Great job!


----------



## WriterGirl (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with Hazel, good job g.lo

I'm mostly 4bish/4cish along the front and sides and the curlformers get my hair pretty straight and stretched. Haven't used direct heat in almost a year.


----------



## shenitab (Mar 1, 2012)

I used some magic leverag (curlformers look alike) on my almost nine year old last night. She has a thick head of 4bcdeish hair. She was actually able to sleep in them (I thought she would get up in the middle of the night and ask me to take them out, but she didn't). Her hair came out looking nice. She had an awards assembly at school and got every award there was to get . I used a mixture of lottabody setting lotion/water and some kind of black and sassy cream I found in my stash. I put a little serum on it this morning for added shine.

What are the best setting products that you ladies have found? I do not mind if the curls come out hard - the harder the better. I want them to last as long as possible. I think this is going to become a goto hairstyle in our household of three naturals. I have a 7 year old I would like to try it on but I am not sure she will be able to sleep in them overnight. She barely wants to sleep with a scarf on . I am going to have to get more curlers so I will have enough to do two heads in one night. I may have to talk dh into getting me a really nice sit under dryer - hmm mother's day isn't until may. Any more holidays before then that I forgot about?

1. What are the best setting products that you ladies have found? I do not  mind if the curls come out hard - the harder the better. I want them to  last as long as possible. 
2. If I order a real Curlformers set, which one would be the best? The kids have thick hair longer than shoulder length.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 1, 2012)

shenitab A lot of people use the lottabody mix. I have yet to use setting lotion as I tend to like my curls softer. I just use water and Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine leave-in.

But I would think any type of setting lotion or maybe a tiny amount of gel set to each section may give you the hold you need.

As for your Curlformers size, I would get the extra long and wide (pink and orange). That should cover longer hair. 

Still waiting for the extra long and extra wide (reddish fushia and yellow). My hair is almost too long for the regular long and extra wide. There was a rumor that they were coming out.


----------



## winona (Mar 1, 2012)

[USER=36469]WriterGirl[/USER] said:
			
		

> shenitab A lot of people use the lottabody mix. I have yet to use setting lotion as I tend to like my curls softer. I just use water and Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine leave-in.
> 
> But I would think any type of setting lotion or maybe a tiny amount of gel set to each section may give you the hold you need.
> 
> ...



Hi

I love long and extra wide curlformers. Where did you find extra long and extra wide?  I have been waiting for Sally's to get the forever

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shenitab (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Writergal. I will try a little gel on the next set.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 1, 2012)

winona They are supposed to come out any day according to Curlformers. Ha, I'm starting to think that are an urban legend.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 1, 2012)

This is a cool challenge! Cheering you guys on.  I want to try curl formers when my hair gets a little longer but I'm a little worried about breakage. I know you use those hooks to pull the hair through. 

What has been your experience? Any tips??


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 1, 2012)

I went in their website and I don't see any mention of extra long and extra wide. I can't believe they never thought to make these. I thought my salkys was sold out.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2012)

MsAminta Hey girl, thanks for stopping by! As far as breakage goes, when I first started using them, I did experience breakage, but I figured out my hair wasn't slippery enough. I found the more moisturized my hair was, breakage became virtually non-existent. See my first post for leave in conditioner tips. Maybe some of the other ladies can chime in too. Feel free to join us if you'd like


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 1, 2012)

Co-signing on the breakage. Your hair must be either soaking wet or at least be well moisturized with a leave-in conditioner. The slippery your hair the better. 

When I find that I can't get my hair to go through -- I stop. I never force it. I either make my section smaller or I add more moisture. Otherwise, you can rip your hair. Slow and patient is key. 

I make sure I'm in the right state of zen when I start my Curlformer set.


----------



## MsAminta (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I definitely want to try it in the future then. Gonna save up to buy a set. They're like $60 right?


----------



## tashboog (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm just checking in. I am planning on doing a curlformers set tonight so that I can stretch my hair for an awesome curly fro for the weekend .


----------



## g.lo (Mar 3, 2012)

I used my curlforemer again today, and i still cnnot believe how easy it is and how soft my hair is! this time I have used it on completely dry hair which was in a bun! love the result! (sorry no pic!). I am using the extra long and wide, they are not he original, i bought them from this ebay seller, and I don't regret it at all and won't buy from curlformers!
I was so pleased that I want to buy another set from the same seller, I contacted her and asked if she can get the extra wide and extra long, she will try to get them!!!!! winona and WriterGirl!!
the seller ebay ID is happycurls and these are the one I bought: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/260958100541?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I am really happy with curlformers!!


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^Let us know how it goes. I'm actually getting ready to wash and set my hair today with the long and extra wide plus the wide and long today.

It would be nice to get my hands on some extra long and extra wide ones. When I become all natural, I could see using this type to stretch my hair for either straightening or to put in a pun or a stretch out twist-out/braid-out.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Ladies, just wanted to show ya'll my fresh Curlformer set using the extra wide and long (fuschia/yellow).








Most of my relaxed ends are on the crown and this is what you see but it gets my natural hair very stretch and straight too. Co-washed using Aubrey Organics White Camellia then used filtered water, Garnier Frutcis sleek and shine and sealed with Dax for the set.

Will wear down today, maybe tomorrow and then in updos. I'm set for the week!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 4, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer with my curlformers. I used the wide and long (pink/orange) with a couple of long and narrow (green/blue) in the front. My hair is not long enough to reach the bottom of the curlformers but I didn't want to have to buy another set in the future when my hair grew longer. I will update with picture later when I take them out.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Mar 4, 2012)

Is it too late to join. Did my hair last night with curl formers. Prepooed with AORM mixed with honey and AVJ. Washed with terressentials lavender mixes with shikaki, brahmi, and aritha. Did a henna gloss a followed by indigo.DC'd with silicon mix garlic. Set hair with giovanni's leave in, castor oil and ORS lock and twist gel.  Here are m results:


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 4, 2012)

ecadnacmc Your hair looks nice.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 4, 2012)

I purchased the narrow:long yesterday 








I always frizz out a style, from playing with it..  but I can definitely see myself wearing the narrow sets as a style more than the wide. 
I plan to try extra wide next week..


----------



## ecadnacmc (Mar 4, 2012)

WriterGirl Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:
			
		

> Is it too late to join. Did my hair last night with curl formers. Prepooed with AORM mixed with honey and AVJ. Washed with terressentials lavender mixes with shikaki, brahmi, and aritha. Did a henna gloss a followed by indigo.DC'd with silicon mix garlic. Set hair with giovanni's leave in, castor oil and ORS lock and twist gel.  Here are m results:



ecadnacmc It's not too late to join. Welcome to our challenge, your curls look great! Just thank the first post so we can keep track of our team.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 5, 2012)

I went to Sally's this weekend and they finally had the extra long and wide styling kit ! So of course I had to buy the kit . Now I should be good to go cuz now I have 70 curlformers . I was able to do smaller sections this time around and I had pretty good results with just air drying. I didn't take pics this time around cuz I mainly use curlformers to stretch my natural hair. I wore a curly fro this weekend and now I'm in a bun for the rest of the week .


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Mar 5, 2012)

So last nights curlformer set was a fail. the curls lasted about 10 min then fell. I think it was a mixture of the wind and my hair not being dry all the way.

It did stretch my hair so I twisted it up and will try again next weekend.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^^^ your hair has to be completely dry. Same as with braidouts, twistouts and rollersets. The issue with curlformers is it takes forever to dry. So you must plan accordingly.  you'll nail it next time


----------



## Hazel (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in.  This is my second curlformer since I last checked in.  I did one last Sunday and one today.  I primarily use them for the stretching effect--not the style itself.  I usually bantu-knot out my hair after it has been stretched with the curlformers. My fine-medium density hair usually looks fuller and fluffier that way.  Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I'll probably do a curlformer set tonight. More for the stretch effect as well to get my hair in a curly puff.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 12, 2012)

I did my curlformers set on Sunday morning and took them out that evening.  This is the first time I got really good results to where I actually wanted to wear it as a style (I'm thinking its cuz of my henna treatment). I've gotten a lot of nice compliments about my curls at work today . Its now in bantu knots and it'll be bunned tomorrow .


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 13, 2012)

I've only been lurking on this thread, but... you ladies are totally to blame. I just bought 5 packs of the short & narrow.  lol

It would be a nice change up from the twist outs I wear everyday. 

Thanks for this thread!

*goes back to lurking...*


----------



## Hazel (Mar 13, 2012)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> I've only been lurking on this thread, but... you ladies are totally to blame. I just bought 5 packs of the short & narrow.  lol
> 
> It would be a nice change up from the twist outs I wear everyday.
> 
> ...



DarkJoy lol. Your welcome. Thanks for visiting. Let us know how you like them


----------



## swtpea (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok ladies! Time to spill the beans! What products are you using for your sets? Let's list our hits & misses. So far I only have misses. Even though my curls look beautiful, I stall don't have the feel that I want. Every curly pudding & cream seems to leave too much of a residue. I really want soft curls, with no residue, just a silky-slip feeling. Any suggestions?  Misses for me: Miss Jessie's, Silicon Mix, & Shea Moisture.


----------



## winona (Mar 16, 2012)

swtpea
Hi 

I am not in this challenge but I love how my sets come out. I do everything in sections 2 in front and 2 in the back.  I use ASIAN leave in or PM The Conditioner Leave In (lightly;2 quarter sizes for each front and 1 quarter size for each back) then oil blend or pomade (lightly) and KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion.  Last week I use a mix I found in the roller setting thread I think it was similar to TopNotch recipe 2:1:1 but I did 3oz water:1oz lottabody:1oz KeraCare foam wrap lotion and I got a beautiful set that way too

HTH

ETA pics of 3 different sets

First set is most recent, 2nd set is one of my firsts before I got my technique down, and last one is somewhere in between


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 16, 2012)

winona said:
			
		

> swtpea
> Hi
> 
> I am not in this challenge but I love how my sets come out. I do everything in sections 2 in front and 2 in the back.  I use ASIAN leave in or PM The Conditioner Leave In (lightly;2 quarter sizes for each front and 1 quarter size for each back) then oil blend or pomade (lightly) and KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion.  Last week I use a mix I found in the roller setting thread I think it was similar to TopNotch recipe 2:1:1 but I did 3oz water:1oz lottabody:1oz KeraCare foam wrap lotion and I got a beautiful set that way too
> ...



Pretty  did you buy the whole set or individual curl formers and what size and if individual packs how many packs you used?


----------



## winona (Mar 16, 2012)

Lilmama1011 Thank you.  I bought the long and wide set awhile ago but I hardly ever use those ones(the set in the yellow shirt).  i like the extra wide and long ones(the other 2 sets) because they give a looser curl.  I bought them individually when Sally's had a 25% off sale and free shipping.  Because I am natural I have found that my separating my curls after set DO NOT work for me. I end up with a frizzy mess but I have seen looser textured natural and relaxed ladies do this on youtube with no problems at all.  I use about 60 long and extra wide and think I used about 80 long and wide.  This was a big investment but I get awesome sets that can last a week but I workout during the week so this is a weekend  style for me.  I do not go to the salon so I am a complete DIY.  I added up the times I have set me hair and it has more than paid for itself assuming that a wash,dc, set cost about $25.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 16, 2012)

winona said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011 Thank you.  I bought the long and wide set awhile ago but I hardly ever use those ones(the set in the yellow shirt).  i like the extra wide and long ones(the other 2 sets) because they give a looser curl.  I bought them individually when Sally's had a 25% off sale and free shipping.  Because I am natural I have found that my separating my curls after set DO NOT work for me. I end up with a frizzy mess but I have seen looser textured natural and relaxed ladies do this on youtube with no problems at all.  I use about 60 long and extra wide and think I used about 80 long and wide.  This was a big investment but I get awesome sets that can last a week but I workout during the week so this is a weekend  style for me.  I do not go to the salon so I am a complete DIY.  I added up the times I have set me hair and it has more than paid for itself assuming that a wash,dc, set cost about $25.



I think I will go with the long and wide because I like that your hair is more drawn up right there and feel it will last longer, and being that I moisturize every day they will eventually  drop anyways, the other curls will probably be gone the next day and I want it to last a week being that I wash every week, so you use all one color at a time?


----------



## winona (Mar 16, 2012)

Sally is having a sale 20% orders of $50 or more use code 555117 expires 3/19/2012


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I have been learning what DOES NOT work.  I did my last curlformer set without sealing (I usually seal with Dax) and it turned out a hot dry mess.

So, for this weekend's set, I will go back to sealing with Dax again. I may have to invest in some more extra wide and long rollers because like winona said above, I'm learning the more natural I become, the more I can't seperate my curls when I was early in my transition. 

The extra wide will give me more stretch too since I use them more to stretch my hair now more than anything.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2012)

Still loving my curlformers results but--since committing to this challenge, I realize my fine strands can't take such frequent manipulation  Its not so much breakage I've noticed, but perhaps a weaker strand.  I just washed and did a light protein treatment with CJ Strengthening treatment.  I may have to install my curlformers every other week instead of weekly installs I've been doing, which has proven to be taxing on my fine stands.  

How have you other ladies (in the challenge or not) been faring with the curlformers and the health of your hair.  Again, my slippery conditioner mix swtpea , has so far been a hit.  My issue is the frequency--weekly installs are overkill for my strands.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Mar 21, 2012)

I did hair today after 2 day prepoo with Burt's Bee moisturizing condish, AVJ, JBCO & honey, CW with VO5 tea tree therapy, & set on curlformers with Giovanni SAS & blend of avocado butter, JBCO, vatika CO, JO, & grapeseed oil. Under Pibbs for 50 mins. Here are my results:


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 21, 2012)

Did any of yal have problems when first using the curl formers, I just purchase them (long and wide) and did it on Monday and I had to find out I had to do even small pieces of hair in the curl formers, I thought the parts was already small but it's not and have to purchase more and my hair kept getting stuck and I get frustrated and I tugged and ripped hair out  did any of you encounter in tugging as well?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 21, 2012)

This how it came out but it wasn't as shiny and moisturized looking as some of yals, that's why I don't know should I not use the aphogee green tea while wearing curls?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 22, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:


> I did hair today after 2 day prepoo with Burt's Bee moisturizing condish, AVJ, JBCO & honey, CW with VO5 tea tree therapy, & set on curlformers with Giovanni SAS & blend of avocado butter, JBCO, vatika CO, JO, & grapeseed oil. Under Pibbs for 50 mins. Here are my results:
> 
> View attachment 142115




Love the thickness and roundness of the hair in the curl (if that makes sense) what did you do when you installed? (technique wise)?!


----------



## winona (Mar 22, 2012)

[USER=327265 said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011[/USER];15544707]Did any of yal have problems when first using the curl formers, I just purchase them (long and wide) and did it on Monday and I had to find out I had to do even small pieces of hair in the curl formers, I thought the parts was already small but it's not and have to purchase more and my hair kept getting stuck and I get frustrated and I tugged and ripped hair out  did any of you encounter in tugging as well?



No but I watched this lady(1Romogirl; she took her videos down) over and over again before installing

I also like the feisty house videos to 
Curlformers on Natural Hair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jon...DvjVQa1PpcFPwG1h8ndPODRpmVDpqCI2_GtRCU6tQwXE=

How to Make a Set Last
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCZ8...DvjVQa1PpcFPwG1h8ndPODQcKujw1_k-cBm5LZRzmOZg=


----------



## tashboog (Mar 22, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did any of yal have problems when first using the curl formers, I just purchase them (long and wide) and did it on Monday and I had to find out I had to do even small pieces of hair in the curl formers, I thought the parts was already small but it's not and have to purchase more and my hair kept getting stuck and I get frustrated and I tugged and ripped hair out  did any of you encounter in tugging as well?


I was having that same problem with my hair getting stuck . I ended up buying a styling kit so now I have 70 curlformers and I use smaller sections which has helped me alot. Occasionally, I still get some hair stuck and its because your hair needs to have enough slip so make sure to apply enough product to the section before installing the curlformer.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 22, 2012)

Okay ladies. I need a little bit of help here from my naturals that are using curlformers. What products are you using to set your hair? Are you doing your set on dry hair or soaking wet hair? Are you using anything to seal your hair? Lately, I've been having issues with my curlformers set swelling/frizzing right after I take them out. They start off looking good then in about an hour its a big poofy mess . I was using Jane Carter Wrap and Roll, then I tried aloe vera gel, flaxseed gel, and a hair gelly , and a creamy leave-in but nothing is working now that the humidity is higher in my area . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Did any of yal have problems when first using the curl formers, I just purchase them (long and wide) and did it on Monday and I had to find out I had to do even small pieces of hair in the curl formers, I thought the parts was already small but it's not and have to purchase more and my hair kept getting stuck and I get frustrated and I tugged and ripped hair out  did any of you encounter in tugging as well?



I made that same mistake when I first started using Curlformers. The tugging is happening either because the section is too big or your hair doesn't have enough slip. For me, I had to put it in smaller sections and then when it was still tugging, I put in more leave-in (I use Garner Fructis Sleek and Shine). 

One thing I do is at the first sign of tugging -- STOP. You will rip your hair otherwise.



tashboog said:


> Okay ladies. I need a little bit of help here from my naturals that are using curlformers. What products are you using to set your hair? Are you doing your set on dry hair or soaking wet hair? Are you using anything to seal your hair? Lately, I've been having issues with my curlformers set swelling/frizzing right after I take them out. They start off looking good then in about an hour its a big poofy mess . I was using Jane Carter Wrap and Roll, then I tried aloe vera gel, flaxseed gel, and a hair gelly , and a creamy leave-in but nothing is working now that the humidity is higher in my area . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated .



I'm not fully natural yet (about 70%) but I've noticed when I don't seal with an oil my natural hair poofs up. Of course, I don't have this problem nearly as much in the winter months. 

On Saturday, I sealed my natural hair with Dax -- yeah it has mineral oil and is the devil but for me it's the only thing that works. I've also used Babyganics, which is a non-petroleum alternative with good results -- but not as good as the Dax. I went out in my convertible later that day and no poof at all. The poof does come eventually but not until usually day 3 or 4.


----------



## winona (Mar 22, 2012)

[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];15547767]Okay ladies. I need a little bit of help here from my naturals that are using curlformers. What products are you using to set your hair? Are you doing your set on dry hair or soaking wet hair? Are you using anything to seal your hair? Lately, I've been having issues with my curlformers set swelling/frizzing right after I take them out. They start off looking good then in about an hour its a big poofy mess . I was using Jane Carter Wrap and Roll, then I tried aloe vera gel, flaxseed gel, and a hair gelly , and a creamy leave-in but nothing is working now that the humidity is higher in my area . Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated .



I agree with WriterGirl sealing is critical otherwise I would have poof regardless of humidity.

I use a leave in for slip (ASIAN Leave In)
Pomade mostly to seal (gives a heavier seal)
Setting Foam ( I like KeraCare but lately I was experimenting with modified TopNotch recipe 3:1:1      3oz water, 1oz lottabody and 1oz wrap foam lotion)

I think I am going to lay off the curl formers until it gets cooler because the humidity here is RIDICULOUS and I like to do more outdoors stuff when it gets warmer.


----------



## tashboog (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you ladies for your responses ! I'm just going to go back to my original plan of using curlformers to stretch my natural hair rather than trying to wear it as a style . That way it won't even matter if it last or not because I'll be transitioning it into a bun or some other protective style especially now that its starting to get hot & humid outside


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do yal air dry yal hair? And then do curl formers?


----------



## ecadnacmc (Mar 24, 2012)

resulltsmayvary I just twirl the roots tight which makes it easy for the curlformers to go on. I used about 54 total extra long and wide. They're too long but the long and wide are too short. Otherwise, nothing special. The pick I posted are the curls just separated once. I separate more as he week goes on.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Mar 24, 2012)

Lilmama1011 I do mine on soaking wet hair. Dry hair didn't give enough slippage & I wound up pulling my hair and ripping.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 24, 2012)

^^^Co-signing. I also do mine on soaking wet hair with lots of condish and then seal with an oil before putting on the curlformers.

When I was fully relaxed though, I would be able to spray water enough to dampen my hair and then do the curlformer set but my transitioning/natural hair is too thick now to do that.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2012)

I did mines on dry hair and it actually worked out better for me. I air dried it and but leave in Shea moisture conditioner and coconut oil and when it dried(which looked like a puffy mess) I put mizani coconut souffle  and redken smooth heat protector(just to add more slip because I wasn't going under the dryer or messing with any heat anymore) and then added hair polisher i c gel for even more slip and it worked out fine and actually was easier that way for me and came out more shinier. So it's a plus because I don't need to use heat anymore except for my deep conditioner


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2012)

Came out nice on my dry hair


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 24, 2012)

Omg for some reason my pics come out upside down on my iPad, don't know which way to hold it!!!! Smh


----------



## winona (Mar 25, 2012)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];15483455]I've only been lurking on this thread, but... you ladies are totally to blame. I just bought 5 packs of the short & narrow.  lol
> 
> It would be a nice change up from the twist outs I wear everyday.
> 
> ...



I am not sure if you already used your curlformers yet but I would get the long and narrow that way your hair can grow into them


----------



## winona (Mar 25, 2012)

[USER=327265 said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011[/USER];15560767]Do yal air dry yal hair? And then do curl formers?



Just the thought of doing my set on dry hair scares me  I need mega slip which I get from the water and leave in Also I think you would get a better set on wet hair because as it dries it molds.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 27, 2012)

How long do yal curl formers last? Mines the most is two


----------



## winona (Mar 27, 2012)

[USER=327265 said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011[/USER];15583251]How long do yal curl formers last? Mines the most is two



3 days without any fuzz then 2-3 with a some fuzz(this is only working out lightly; walking pushup sit-up in a cool place so I don't sweat too much in the head).  BUT I only curl former set in cooler months because I am natural and it is hard for me keep reversion at bay with the humidity here.


----------



## kailand (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been using my short and wide Curlformers for about a month any way can I join this challenge? I need to stay away from the heat! I co-wash and DC then I use:
beemine luscious leave in moisturizing cond. 
chi silk infusion 
EVCO 
Shea moisture coconut moisturizing spray 
top it off w/ a spritz of aphogee provitamin leave in 
and I'm straight into the curlformers when they're dry I take em out and pin my curls down to my head to sleep on they are so soft and silky I can't believe this is my hair!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 27, 2012)

kailand said:
			
		

> I've been using my short and wide Curlformers for about a month any way can I join this challenge? I need to stay away from the heat! I co-wash and DC then I use:
> beemine luscious leave in moisturizing cond.
> chi silk infusion
> EVCO
> ...



kailand Sure you can join! Welcome  Thank the first post and add your regimen.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Ladies,

I set my hair using all of the wide and long (orange/pink). I'll probably wear it up for the rest of the week and when the curls frizz out I'll just put in a bun.

This is 3rd day hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 1, 2012)

WriterGirl said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I set my hair using all of the wide and long (orange/pink). I'll probably wear it up for the rest of the week and when the curls frizz out I'll just put in a bun.
> 
> This is 3rd day hair.



Did you use setting lotion because mines only last two days max and even the second day be look a mess, what did you use for hold?


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

Lilmama1011 I don't use setting lotion just Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine. 

What works for me is just putting my hair in about 6-8 pincurls at night. That is what helps keep the shape. It usually takes less than 10 minutes.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 2, 2012)

Set hair last night using Giovanni SAS, JBCA & grapeseed oil. Sat under Pibbs for 1 hr an then slept on curlformers. Here are the results. No separation.


----------



## Postal (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello Ladies
I'm looking for a way to set my hair without spending so much time on setting it. I find traditional rollersetting to take waayyy too much time and too long to do. Would you ladies say curlformers are easier to do? Faster to do? I'm looking to purchase some this for this weekend.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 2, 2012)

Postal said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies
> I'm looking for a way to set my hair without spending so much time on setting it. I find traditional rollersetting to take waayyy too much time and too long to do. Would you ladies say curlformers are easier to do? Faster to do? I'm looking to purchase some this for this weekend.



It's easy to me but only last two days and have to find something to extend the wearing of my curls without making it hard and crunchy


----------



## tashboog (Apr 3, 2012)

This weekend I tried Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz to set my hair and I added a little of my Aforveda whipped gelly. My curls came out nice and firm which is what I was looking for. In order for my set to last I need a firm hold for my natural hair. However, I still haven't mastered how to maintain my curlformers. I've been doing pin curls to save my set and it works pretty good but it no longer look like spirals but more like a roller set but either way it'll do for now. My hair is not the kind that can do a pineapple and have good results the next day . Pineapples stretch my hair way too much and it then looks stringy and lifeless . I am planning on wearing my set for Easter so I guess I may have no other choice but to sleep in those bad boys the nite before in order to have a banging set .


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

tashboog said:


> This weekend I tried Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz to set my hair and I added a little of my Aforveda whipped gelly. My curls came out nice and firm which is what I was looking for. In order for my set to last I need a firm hold for my natural hair. However, I still haven't mastered how to maintain my curlformers. I've been doing pin curls to save my set and it works pretty good but it no longer look like spirals but more like a roller set but either way it'll do for now. My hair is not the kind that can do a pineapple and have good results the next day . Pineapples stretch my hair way too much and it then looks stringy and lifeless . I am planning on wearing my set for Easter so I guess* I may have no other choice but to sleep in those bad boys the nite before in order to have a banging set* .



Girl, good luck with sleeping in those thangs. 

But that's a good tip on using jelly. I'm thinking next time, I may test out my set with some kind of jelly. I'm thinking the Jamaican Lime (I don't know the name off the top of my head) twist jelly.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 3, 2012)

WriterGirl said:


> Girl, good luck with sleeping in those thangs.
> 
> But that's a good tip on using jelly. I'm thinking next time, I may test out my set with some kind of jelly. I'm thinking the Jamaican Lime (I don't know the name off the top of my head) twist jelly.


Um...yea..I've slept in them before and trust me when I tell you that it was not the business . I think the whipped gelly gave me a better hold and I saw several ladies on youtube that used a gelly or a pudding for their curlformers set with good results. So please let us know how your results turned out with the twist jelly. I will try and post some pics of my Easter hair this weekend using the gelly .


----------



## Hazel (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi ladies, just checking in!

I did my first curlformers set in two weeks on Monday.  I used my Terresential Mud wash in lemon and mint to wash, CurlJunkie Beauticurls strengthening conditioner (my mild protein condish)  as my rinse out, and the slippery mix of KCNT, aloe, castor, olive, and sometimes argan oil.  I also used Aveda Smooth Infusion for a smoother strand.  Curls came out pretty good, but you guys know I only do it to stretch my hair.  Incidentally, I am still wearing my curlformer set, and have delayed twisting it until Thursday.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 4, 2012)

tashboog I do a modified pineapple using a silk scarf instead of a band and my hair usually last for at least 3 days. Usually I loose my curls because of work (hair has to be covered) or working out (bikram yoga). I just sweep all my curls forward with my hand, tie silk scarf with knot in front and then apply satin bonnet over front for extra protection.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 4, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:


> tashboog I do a modified pineapple using a silk scarf instead of a band and my hair usually last for at least 3 days. Usually I loose my curls because of work (hair has to be covered) or working out (bikram yoga). I just sweep all my curls forward with my hand, tie silk scarf with knot in front and then apply satin bonnet over front for extra protection.


I've tried modifying the pineapple method using the scarf once before but my hair still looked crazy the next day . Maybe I'll revisit it again next week and if I still can't maintain the curls then I'll just continue to use curlformers to stretch my hair rather than wearing it as a style .


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm really getting hang of curlformers.  Last set using Giovanni's SAS & my oil mix only to seal. No heat.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 10, 2012)

When you do your hair without heat do you do the curl formers on wet hair or air dry and then do it


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 11, 2012)

Lillama I always wet set. I get a much smoother results that way. I was using heat with my wet set  but then I watched naptural85's latest video and she recommended air drying for @ least 6 hrs, which is what I did.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 11, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:


> I'm really getting hang of curlformers.  Last set using Giovanni's SAS & my oil mix only to seal. No heat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 144955
> ...


Your set came out sooo pretty !! Do you feel its helping with ur retention? I think its helping with mine cuz I'm almost BSL in back of my hair. I didn't think my hair was growing but curlformers is all I've been using to stretch my hair weekly so my retention must be from the curlformers and protective styling .


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Lilmama1011 I always wet set and air dry. Sometimes I sit under a hooded dryer but I tend to like my hair air-dried better.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 11, 2012)

tashboog thanks! I think so.   Im seeing way less breakage & hardly any ssk's. I've been finger detangling only & still getting good results.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 11, 2012)

@ writergirl I assumed heat would make my hair less frizzy but I think the opposite is true.  I usually use heat becuz I don't have time to airdry but I'm going to try & make time from now on.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi girls, can someone give me tips on how to prevent frizzy ends! the curlformers really make my hair straight but sometimes are frizzy and sometimes very straight!

thanks


----------



## Hazel (Apr 22, 2012)

I use Aveda Smooth Infusion. It's expensive, but it gives me a smooth finish. I've also used argan and castor oils on my ends.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> Hi girls, can someone give me tips on how to prevent frizzy ends! the curlformers really make my hair straight but sometimes are frizzy and sometimes very straight!
> 
> thanks



Make sure your hair isn't dry, keep a spray bottle with water and your favorite moisturizing conditioner to spray your hair as you part your hair and apply the curl formers. Because once it drys up it basically takes on the form in which it dries into. After you take the curl formers out apply a light oil twice daily, when you get up and at night when you go to sleep,I use coconut oil and mizani coconut souffle and I mix and apply to my hair and lightly add the rest to the scalp careful not to disturb the curl, because when you separate them they only get frizzy


----------



## g.lo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hazel said:


> I use Aveda Smooth Infusion. It's expensive, but it gives me a smooth finish. I've also used argan and castor oils on my ends.





Lilmama1011 said:


> Make sure your hair isn't dry, keep a spray bottle with water and your favorite moisturizing conditioner to spray your hair as you part your hair and apply the curl formers. Because once it drys up it basically takes on the form in which it dries into. After you take the curl formers out apply a light oil twice daily, when you get up and at night when you go to sleep,I use coconut oil and mizani coconut souffle and I mix and apply to my hair and lightly add the rest to the scalp careful not to disturb the curl, because when you separate them they only get frizzy



thanks girls, will report!


----------



## tashboog (Apr 23, 2012)

g.lo said:


> Hi girls, can someone give me tips on how to prevent frizzy ends! the curlformers really make my hair straight but sometimes are frizzy and sometimes very straight!
> 
> thanks


You can also try applying a butter or a pomade to your ends. This is what I do after I apply my homemade setting lotion and my ends come out nice and smooth.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello ladies! I did my curlformers on Sunday morning and I let them air dry for about 4 hours and they came out very well. I tried a homemade setting lotion and I liked the results, but my hair had no hold so I knew it wouldn't last past a day . I'm ok with that cuz I rarely wear the set as an out style. I mainly use curlformers to stretch my natural hair .


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> This weekend I tried Kinky Curly Spiral Spritz to set my hair and I added a little of my Aforveda whipped gelly. My curls came out nice and firm which is what I was looking for. In order for my set to last I need a firm hold for my natural hair. However, I still haven't mastered how to maintain my curlformers. I've been doing pin curls to save my set and it works pretty good but it no longer look like spirals but more like a roller set but either way it'll do for now. My hair is not the kind that can do a pineapple and have good results the next day . Pineapples stretch my hair way too much and it then looks stringy and lifeless . I am planning on wearing my set for Easter so I guess I may have no other choice but to sleep in those bad boys the nite before in order to have a banging set .



tashboog I know I'm late with this reply but I sleep in a satin bonnet and leave my curls loose. My hair gradually falls throughout the week and maintains the style. Like you, I generally use curlformers to stretch my hair, but I do occasionally wear the set out.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 23, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:
			
		

> I'm really getting hang of curlformers.  Last set using Giovanni's SAS & my oil mix only to seal. No heat.



Looks good @edadnacmc !


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Apr 23, 2012)

Those of you using curl formers do you have natural, telax, or relaxed hair?  Ive had curlformers for 3+ years and have not used them yet. I have natural hair and I'm scared of how it will turn out.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 23, 2012)

I have relaxed


----------



## tashboog (Apr 24, 2012)

LovelyLouboutin said:


> Those of you using curl formers do you have natural, telax, or relaxed hair?  Ive had curlformers for 3+ years and have not used them yet. I have natural hair and I'm scared of how it will turn out.


I have natural hair (4a type, fine strands) and my hair turns out pretty straight .


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

LovelyLouboutin I'm 14 months post relaxer and about to BC. The curlformers hold my natural hair pretty well. It doesn't last more than a day though but I love the stretch it gives with no direct heat.

ETA: I'm a 4a/b/c thick and cottony.


----------



## tashboog (Apr 24, 2012)

Hazel, I'm going to need a direct heat pass in June for my length check and trim. I'm just letting you know that I will be flat ironing my hair in June, but I will still use curlformers to stretch before I flat iron .


----------



## Hazel (Apr 25, 2012)

tashboog said:
			
		

> Hazel, I'm going to need a direct heat pass in June for my length check and trim. I'm just letting you know that I will be flat ironing my hair in June, but I will still use curlformers to stretch before I flat iron .



tashboog Thanks for keeping us updated. Direct heat pass granted with a caveat:  We want pictures  Let us see that beautiful hair!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Apr 26, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:
			
		

> I'm really getting hang of curlformers.  Last set using Giovanni's SAS & my oil mix only to seal. No heat.



Pretty! Which curlformers did you use?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2012)

Two day old curls with curl formers


----------



## tashboog (Apr 26, 2012)

Hazel said:


> tashboog Thanks for keeping us updated. Direct heat pass granted with a caveat:  We want pictures  Let us see that beautiful hair!


Yes ma'am! I will definitely post pics .


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Just posted these to the Everyday Hair thread but posting here as well for the Curlformers crew.

This is a set using long and wide (pink/orange) I did last night. I'll just push into a puff/bun or I may try to pin curl it tonight and see how it holds up.

My hair is mostly natural now -- about 75% Relaxed ends at the crown.


----------



## diadall (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought some today and I have them in. I hope I can achieve a nice adult style and not look like Shirley Temple, but I like Shirley!!!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 29, 2012)

I love my Curlformers. I ordered another kit because I like my set closer together so now I have the 86 rods instead of 46. I think I will like them put closer together as I have to start to grab larger sections when I get to the last few.  

you ladies have beautiful sets.

My set last the week. I use lottabody setting lotion with water at a 1:5 ratio. It comes out shiney and perfect each time 

Up in my wigs now but will set my hair in curlformers once a month until the weather breaks into cooler weather again.


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 29, 2012)

diadall said:


> I bought some today and I have them in. I hope I can achieve a nice adult style and not look like Shirley Temple, but I like Shirley!!!



 Yeah, I don't particularly like that look, either diadall. 

Like for instance, I don't particularly like the curls straight out the roller. I tend to separate my curls more and pincurl them at night. The older the set the better it looks to me. 

It was easier to maintain when fully relaxed, now that I'm mostly natural, separating the curls, just frizzing them out. Still great for stretching without direct heat.


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 29, 2012)

I decided to use my curl formers this weekend.  I haven't used them in a while but wTching naptural86 makes me think I can do anything!  I did a henn-Digo treatment then used one kit and 8 long and narrows.  I ran out and had to use flexirods.  I used Blue Magic lv-in (the purple one) yes I know it's not all natural but it gives me smooth, defined styles.  On top of that I added Nairobi setting lotion - hoping for the best!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 30, 2012)

WriterGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't particularly like that look, either diadall.
> 
> Like for instance, I don't particularly like the curls straight out the roller. I tend to separate my curls more and pincurl them at night. The older the set the better it looks to me.
> 
> It was easier to maintain when fully relaxed, now that I'm mostly natural, separating the curls, just frizzing them out. Still great for stretching without direct heat.



I have never separated mines fearing it will frees but by day for my curls are still there but hair gets frizzy and appears to get dry


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 30, 2012)

ConstantlyDynamic I used the extra long and wide and long and wide~60-70 total


----------



## ecadnacmc (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely louboutin
I'm natural, completely confused on hair type, but I checked 4a.


----------



## WriterGirl (May 1, 2012)

Hello ladies,

This is my hair today after 3 days of my Curlformer set. Pushed up in a puff. Will last the rest of the week. Just pineapple at night and fluff and go in the morning.


----------



## g.lo (May 7, 2012)

love the curlformers!!!! getting addicted, I have the extra long and wide, the extra wide and long and now i want the extra long and narrow!!!!!!erplexed


----------



## g.lo (May 7, 2012)

hi girls, now that i managed to get my ends not fuzzy!!(thanks for the tips), my next challenge is fight humidity!! 
is there anything I can use to fight humidy, will the aveda smooth infusion prep help at all?
thanks


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2012)

g.lo said:
			
		

> hi girls, now that i managed to get my ends not fuzzy!!(thanks for the tips), my next challenge is fight humidity!!
> is there anything I can use to fight humidy, will the aveda smooth infusion prep help at all?
> thanks



Hi g.lo this is what the smooth infusion does best  It says on the bottle it defends against humidity for 12 hours, but I find it lasts much longer than that. I know I've been calling it just smooth infusion, but the rest of the name is smooth infusion style prep smoother. It comes in a mint green bottle with a pump. I only use a small amount (pea size) per section.


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm certainly overdue for an update. I washed and set my hair on my curlformers Monday night. I just finished Bantu knotting my hair which I placed in around seven braids. I am currently sitting under my plug in heat cap to set the style. I will post pics of the finished product tomorrow.





Braid out pinned to the side


----------



## Hazel (May 10, 2012)

Why are my pics always upside down?


----------



## faithVA (May 10, 2012)

[USER=314015 said:
			
		

> Hazel[/USER];15913877]Why are my pics always upside down?


 
Are you taking them with your phone? You are holding your phone upside down camerawise when you take the picture.

Phones can flip the pic on the display for you but the actual picture is upside down.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 11, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Why are my pics always upside down?



That's seriously always happen to me then I reverse my iPad and apply the pic and still upside down smh


----------



## Hazel (May 15, 2012)

Hey ladies. I just washed and conditioned my hair. Instead of using my curlformers (short on time) I used the banding method to stretch my hair. This is my first time doing it so I will let you ladies know how it turns out


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 18, 2012)

I'm going to use curlformers for the first time this weekend. I'm finding all the CF threads! I didn't know there was a challenge!   I know I'm late to the party but hey!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 18, 2012)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I purchased the narrow:long yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is gorg, I knew I should have gotten the long and narrow  !! I stood in Sally's for 30 minutes looking at the long and narrow... I think I would like them for a curly fro look. I bought the extra long and wide kit instead. I think I'm going to have to buy several packs of the long and narrow because I think I would like my hair styled that way better. I can use the extra long and wide to stretch my hair for curly twist-outs.  Perhaps I can find the L&N on Ebay for a better price. I will need 50 + to achieve the style I want.  I know these CFs are expensive but it may be an answer to my prayer for quicker ways to style my 4b hair, they are less than a visit or two to a salon and you can re-use them over and over!!!

Now what to use for leave-ins :scratchch


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 18, 2012)

I would like to add a warning about the longevity of curformers. Please wash and dry after use. I didn't do this the last time. If you add oil or butters to your hair they will dissolve the glue on the hard plastic ends. I had a few come off leaving me with a mesh tube with frayed ends. They are unusable at this point.

Eta: this happened to the green and blue. I'll have to look at my orange/pink and maroon/yellow


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 18, 2012)

It's been awhile since I posted. I had to drop out of a lot of challenges because I ended up getting a weave. Work and school are so time consuming that my hair was paying the cost. I may try and do a curlformer set on my weave in a couple of week. If I do I will definitely post pics for you ladies to see.


----------



## Hazel (May 21, 2012)

HanaKuroi Thanks for the heads up, this happened to a couple of my curlformers and I couldn't figure out why. 

ResultsMayVary Beautiful curls girl!

faithVA I just saw your post about my pics. Thanks!


----------



## g.lo (May 22, 2012)

Hi girls,

just wanted to share this with you, i bought the extra long and extra wide from this seller on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-16-EX...ultDomain_0&hash=item3cc676c278#ht_2850wt_950

I am in Uk and will be receiving mines end of june, just because I am buying stuff from Us and group them in one address so i can have just one lot shipped when i finish my shopping ( I use my us.com).
I have bought the other sises from her before and had no problem. I can't wait to receive them!!!


----------



## Hazel (May 22, 2012)

So I'm overdue to talk about my banding method. Although it stretched my hair, it did not provide the same level of smoothness, so the shrinkage was more pronounced. I've tried twisting to dry and then retwisting on top hoping for increased length. The only thing left to try are actual rods, but I'm starting to think curlformers are an anomaly, the smoothness and stretching combined have been unmatched by other heatless methods I've tested. The only reason I'm even straying is because I dislike being dependent on products, lol. It is what it is for now. I will be using them again this week!


----------



## msbettyboop (May 29, 2012)

Glad to find this thread. I can't join since I don't have any curl formers but I'm thinking of buying and doing a lot of research before spending such a huge amount. I have a big head  so I'll probably need 70-80 pieces. Still not sure of what size to buy though. Anyway, thanks for all the updates in the thread. Lovely hair, ladies!

g.lo, that eBay brands is way more cheaper. I hope it works as well.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello ladies ! I haven't posted in awhile but I'm still using my curlformers. However, this month I will be starting the Curly Girl method, but I will still include my curlformers into my routine. Today I am straighten my hair for my 2 year length check. I'm trying the Carol's daughter chocolat smoothing system to straighten my hair. I'm currently sitting under my soft bonnet dryer with my curlformers. Once my hair is dry, I will then use my Instyler to get my hair bone straight. Well at least that's my plan, but don't know if I'll be able to get it relaxer straight but we shall see . After I'm done straighten my hair, I will post pics.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey ladies! I am going to use my first heat pass of this challenge. I have not straightened my hair for at least six months and it is time for a trim. This challenge has definitely taught me what works for my length retention, and stretching definitely helps. I have honestly noticed a big difference in my length retention with the use of the curlformers, vs when I twist my hair unstretched while wet and then airdry. The shruken state results in many SSK's and breakage. 

I installed the curlformers last night, and I plan to flat iron my hair sometime this weekend. I defintely appreciate the curlformers eliminating the need to use the blow dryer, so I can minimize heat exposure. What about you ladies? Our challenge is ending in July. Have you noticed increased length retention using curlformers? 

@tashboog You still owe us a pic from you last heat pass 

AtlantaJJ Did you buy your curlforners yet?  We are anxiously awaiting your review!


----------



## msbettyboop (Jun 8, 2012)

I ordered curlformers from the vendor g.lo recommended on ebay. Very nice lady by the way. I ordered long and narrow (48 pieces) and short and wide (12 pieces). I hope it'll be enough. Patiently waiting for it now. Maybe I can join the next challenge.


----------



## tashboog (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey ladies ! I did flat iron my hair but it didn't turn out the way I expected because my hair did not like the Carol's daughter smoothing system . So I wasn't impressed with my flat iron job so I'm only posting my length pics.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 9, 2012)

What do you all use to set your curls on curl formers?  I got some from ebay and i;m natural 4A maybe.  I want to use them this weekend and get the smoothest results and the longest possible wearing time.  

Can I have suggestions?


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2012)

tashboog Really nice! Thanks 

HeChangedMyName I primarily use Aveda Smooth Infusion.  If you read through the thread, the other ladies have suggested their preferred methods as well.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Jun 9, 2012)

How's everyone doing?!
I took a break for about a month from Curlformers to bun daily  it's have become rather boring.. 
so I am back, lol. 
Pics to come soon..


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 9, 2012)

Just purchased 2 Curlformer Kits (I have a lot of hair) from Sally's online for $100 with free shipping. I had a 25% off coupon and a beauty club card. 

The coupon expires today and I spent 1hr going back and forth between my bank account screen and the shopping cart trying to decide if I should get it lol. 

Should receive my package this week. 

I had Curlformers while I was transitioning, but returned them. Should've kept them but this time I want to incorporate it into my routine. 

Updates to come


----------



## Hazel (Jun 10, 2012)

.:Eden:. said:
			
		

> Just purchased 2 Curlformer Kits (I have a lot of hair) from Sally's online for $100 with free shipping. I had a 25% off coupon and a beauty club card.
> 
> The coupon expires today and I spent 1hr going back and forth between my bank account screen and the shopping cart trying to decide if I should get it lol.
> 
> ...



Let us know how they turn out


----------



## WriterGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Ladies:

I still have my Senegalese twists in but will be taking them down the week of July 9th. 

I'll be sure to come back and post some pics of my Curlformer set now that I'm fully natural.


----------



## ecadnacmc (Jun 22, 2012)

Summer humidity was too much for me. Stopped using curlformers and installed locs myself. 




Trying to make MBL by 2013 hoping hiding my hair will get me there.


----------



## shortt29 (Jun 22, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:
			
		

> Summer humidity was too much for me. Stopped using curlformers and installed locs myself.
> 
> Trying to make MBL by 2013 hoping hiding my hair will get me there.



Ecadnacmc those locs look great!!!!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Jun 22, 2012)

shortt29
Thanks!


----------



## ecadnacmc (Jun 22, 2012)

Pic of "locs" down


----------



## Hazel (Jul 1, 2012)

ecadnacmc said:
			
		

> Pic of "locs" down



Looks good ecadnacmc  I just washed and conditioned my hair after wearing a curlformers twist out for 12 days. I definitely have seen length retention using a consistent stretching method. I'm currently undergoing a henna treatment right now. Once I rinse and steam my hair, I will install the curlformers again.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2012)

I did another curlformers install yesterday. I didn't have six hours to wait for it to dry so after four I used a blow dryer on them. I'll try not to do that again because the results were slightly different. I need to invest in a Pibbs or another stand up dryer. As my hair gains more length I plan to do more roller sets. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

I abandoned curl formers, I do the flexi rods because quicker and last longer but I just noticed I was suppose to do the curl former challenged, I'm sorry ladies....  I'm out of the challenge but I do roller sets religiously except when I go to the salon I wear it out


----------



## SimJam (Jul 4, 2012)

does curlformers ever have sales?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 4, 2012)

Curlformers set was a success. Took me over 3 hours because I made the parts really small. I was afraid they would pull my hair out if they were any bigger. Slept in them and it was an horrific experience. I will NEVER do that again. Anyway, took them out the next morning. Soft, stretched hair without a knot or tangle in sight. However, I had no idea what to do with it. I stared at it all day then put it in a bun in the evening and twisted part of the front. At last, no heat, non stress stretching. I'm ordering bigger sizes so I can make bigger parts next time. God bless whoever invented curlformers. I'll upload pics ASAP!


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 4, 2012)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> Curlformers set was a success. Took me over 3 hours because I made the parts really small. I was afraid they would pull my hair out if they were any bigger. Slept in them and it was an horrific experience. I will NEVER do that again. Anyway, took them out the next morning. Soft, stretched hair without a knot or tangle in sight. However, I had no idea what to do with it. I stared at it all day then put it in a bun in the evening and twisted part of the front. At last, no heat, non stress stretching. I'm ordering bigger sizes so I can make bigger parts next time. God bless whoever invented curlformers. I'll upload pics ASAP!



Msbettyboop...pics please  I love curlformers! I had the nerve to try and sleep in them too...NEVER again. Can't wait to see how great your set came out


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 4, 2012)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> Curlformers set was a success. Took me over 3 hours because I made the parts really small. I was afraid they would pull my hair out if they were any bigger. Slept in them and it was an horrific experience. I will NEVER do that again. Anyway, took them out the next morning. Soft, stretched hair without a knot or tangle in sight. However, I had no idea what to do with it. I stared at it all day then put it in a bun in the evening and twisted part of the front. At last, no heat, non stress stretching. I'm ordering bigger sizes so I can make bigger parts next time. God bless whoever invented curlformers. I'll upload pics ASAP!



Yeah it's hell to pay when you sleep in them


----------



## Z-kitty (Jul 4, 2012)

winona said:


> swtpea
> Hi
> 
> I am not in this challenge but I love how my sets come out. I do everything in sections 2 in front and 2 in the back.  I use ASIAN leave in or PM The Conditioner Leave In (lightly;2 quarter sizes for each front and 1 quarter size for each back) then oil blend or pomade (lightly) and KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion.  Last week I use a mix I found in the roller setting thread I think it was similar to TopNotch recipe 2:1:1 but I did 3oz water:1oz lottabody:1oz KeraCare foam wrap lotion and I got a beautiful set that way too
> ...



winona - What size curlformers did u use for the second set?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jul 5, 2012)

@shortt29, here are the pics .

All done. I used 12 short and wide and 48 long and narrow but still didn't have enough so I used perm rods for what was left. 





After I took them out. I didn't really part very well. Just felt around and what not. I'll be more precise the second try this weekend. 









No idea what to do with it so I just threw it into a bun. 





My hair was really really soft, flat and scalpy which made me a little nervous but it seems this is the way curlformers work. I'm sure once I wet my hair, it will return to its usual state. Parts of my hair were also longer than the long and narrow so I've ordered extra long and wide and will probably sell the long and narrow. 

I used only water, leave in and ORS setting foam. I will probably change over from the ORS setting foam eventually as I didn't really like it. I wanted to seal with shea butter as well but I thought that might not be good for the curlformers.


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 5, 2012)

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> @shortt29, here are the pics .
> 
> All done. I used 12 short and wide and 48 long and narrow but still didn't have enough so I used perm rods for what was left.
> 
> ...



Looks great!!! I usually just separate the curls a little and pin curl at night.


----------



## winona (Jul 5, 2012)

Z-kitty said:


> winona - What size curlformers did u use for the second set?



All those pics were the extra wide and long


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 9, 2012)

Did a curlformers set tonight. Will post pics from the computer tomorrow so they don't end up sideways :/


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here we go....Day 1 Curlformers


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 9, 2012)

one more of day 1...


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 9, 2012)

Day 2 after sleeping in pin curls


----------



## WriterGirl (Jul 9, 2012)

shortt29 The set came out beautifully. I actually love my 2nd day hair the best after sleeping on pin curls.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey Ladies! I've been on the CG method for 6 weeks so I haven't used my curlformers for awhile. I'm still using the CG method, but now I'm incorporating my curlformers to stretch my hair so that I can start bunning.


----------



## WriterGirl (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello Ladies:

Took out my Seneglese twists this weekend. This is my first Curlformer set on natural hair. I must say, I'm a believer for stretching the hair. Pics below.

Hair after removing braids and putting in prepoo (see the shrinkage):






Fresh Curlformer set after air drying all day (I can't even get this with blowdrying).





Curlformer Set Top View (stretches nicely):





Went out for errands ya'll know what happened - HUMIDITY  It's all good though:





I'm going to try and bantu knot this out tonight and try to wear it in a curly fro maybe, then it's going in an updo and bun.

ALL THIS WITH NO HEAT! LOVE IT!


----------



## tashboog (Jul 15, 2012)

WriterGirl your curlformers set came out great ! Mine usually end up like ur last pic so now I style it for a braid out or bantu knot out then I eventually bun it. Here is a pic of the last bantu knot out I did after stretching with my curlformers.


----------



## WriterGirl (Jul 15, 2012)

tashboog Oooh, very pretty! 

I think I will try a bantu knot out tonight. This set is pretty much down for the count after being in the steamy outdoors most of the day. 

The stretching is AMAZING though. After seeing my shrinkage in all its glory I got a little nervous.  It's all good though.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 15, 2012)

WriterGirl thank u for the compliment. I was pleased with my last bantu knot out . The key is to use a water based leave-in to set the coils, but don't use to much or ur hair will shrink. I use a dime size per knot and it keeps my hair from reverting, and be sure to apply something on ur ends for a smoother look. I know shrinkage is hard to adjust to and I'm still not at peace with my shrinkage which is why I use my curlformers . Good luck and make sure to show us a pic of your bantu knot out .


----------



## shortt29 (Jul 15, 2012)

tashboog Nice!!!! I wish I could do Bantu knots


----------



## tashboog (Jul 15, 2012)

shortt29 Thank u ! Bantu knots aren't that bad once u practice. Just keep trying until u get a good technique, and I'm sure they will turn out great !


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2012)

Congratulations ladies! Today marks the official end of our challenge!  Thank you to all who participated and shared their ideas and photos. I myself will continue to post pics and tricks so feel free to do the same. Let the thread live on.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 6, 2012)

I missed this thread earlier in the year   I just got curl formers recently.  I tried last week and I see potential.  My hair is 4/a/b.  My hair tends to be on the dry side  so I could always use more moisture.

last week I used mostly the extra wide and extra long.  Can you tell me what works for you in terms of adding moisture (leavein?), and holding 
TIA


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 6, 2012)

Join us in the setting.to.success challenge. I am natural and have used curlformers, but can't figure out how to get the set to last


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I meant to update my progress with curlformers. I used to use the curlformers to stretch my hair and then immediately do a twist out. For the past three months however, I've been installing the curlformers and leaving my hair alone. I usually pin it up in a pretty style and it lasts at least 7 days. I do weekly installs and continue to use my slippery conditioner mix which I described up thread. 

My fine strands are thriving due to this low manipulation regimen. For anyone having trouble making the sets last, utilize the tips myself and the other ladies listed.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2012)

I'll be watching from the sidelines as well. I have a gang of curlformers but I'm not using them because I'm on a personal workout challenge.  I would mess up the style after one day of running. I want to learn the best way to use them with natural hair, what styling products to use, techniques, etc.


ETA: Just scrolled up an read this is the end of the challenge.  Can someone please get @ me if another challenge is started?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 8, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Hey ladies! I am going to use my first heat pass of this challenge. I have not straightened my hair for at least six months and it is time for a trim. This challenge has definitely taught me what works for my length retention, and stretching definitely helps. I have honestly noticed a big difference in my length retention with the use of the curlformers, vs when I twist my hair unstretched while wet and then airdry. The shruken state results in many SSK's and breakage.
> 
> I installed the curlformers last night, and I plan to flat iron my hair sometime this weekend. I defintely appreciate the curlformers eliminating the need to use the blow dryer, so I can minimize heat exposure. What about you ladies? Our challenge is ending in July. Have you noticed increased length retention using curlformers?
> 
> ...



Hazel I apologize for being months late with my response. I bought the CFs did one set and then ran in a 5K race the next day which trashed my hair. I haven't pulled those things out of the bag since. I better check them because I used butter on my set (reading through the thread).  It is difficult for me to maintain a cute style due to my workouts so I've been twisting and high bunning.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 8, 2012)

Join us in the setting to sucess challenge!


----------

